# Germany. Stellplatz near Spas and Swimming Pools



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Peejays Top Platz thread of today reminded me of another specifically useful publication from "pro mobil"....(German Mh magazine) devoted to Stellplatz adjacent to large, and small, spas and swimming pools.
For families and people who enjoy swimmimg you might find it very informative...in German of course....but the salient points do not require translation.
For example we spent a whole day at Bad Pyrmont with our extended family and had a great time. (the slide is 108 metres long and the descent is electronically timed ) Later just the 2 of us visited the pool complex at Zell. Both stellplatz were about 5-7 euros a night and pool entry was 3.50 euros.

*Pro-Mobil Stellplatz Extra, Bader & Thermen*

Ron


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

hi sheringham,
thanks for the info. Pro-mobil looks very useful to us, especially when translated. I think I'll start learning some German.
lala


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Visit Hymer as well*

Hi All,
Great stopover at Bad Waldsee, its ajacent to the spa/swimming pool and whilst there a visit to the Hymer factory/shop and van sales is worth while
Regards Ray


----------



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

We are staying with relatives at Bad Windsheim where they have an excellent Spa with a salt lake. It was the most relaxing 2 hours i have ever spent. they have a Stellplatz next toit for 9 Euros


----------

